# 2004 Altima squeaking brakes



## klp (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a 2004 Nissan Altima. The rotors and brakes were replaced recently and are in excellent condition, but continue to hear squeaking when applying the brakes. It doesn't happen every time I apply the brakes when I start driving, but after about 10 minutes of driving, the squeak occurs quite consistently when applying the brakes. My mechanic has tried numerous things and agrees that the sound is not a normal brake squeak. He has checked the calipers to be sure they're not hanging up and has checked for anything else that could be hanging up. We are both frustrated by this. Noticed some references online to shim kits. Is that the magic answer or is there something else that should be checked?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Is he/she using "disc brake quiet" or similar product on the back of the pads themselves?


----------



## klp (Nov 13, 2010)

*Brakes squeaking*

Thanks for the reply. I don't know if he has used that in the numerous times he has tried to fix the problem. Assuming if it's something obvious, that he has. Thanks again.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

What kind of new brake pads? 

Semi metallic ones can squeak like that. Ceramic pads shouldn't make any noise. 

Have you put on at least 300 to 500 miles already to break in the new pads? If not, just drive it normally and hope that the sound goes away.

Did you have to do any panic stops when the pads were brand new? That could have glazed them over. 

A little CRC disc brake quiet gel isn't a bad idea if it hasn't been applied to the backs of the pads. 

Good luck


----------

